# Currently, seeking two full-time remote coders



## cjobson (Jul 13, 2015)

Currently, seeking two full-time remote coders who are RCC credentialed and/or CPC credentialed with previous radiology coding experience.


----------



## Elaine E. Schaedel (Jul 13, 2015)

cjobson said:


> Currently, seeking two full-time remote coders who are RCC credentialed and/or CPC credentialed with previous radiology coding experience.



I am very interested in this position. I have coded for a large radiology practice in the mid-west, career coding totals 15 years. I am CPC certifed and hold a Certificate of ICD-10-CM Proficiency administered through AAPC. 
Elaine E. Schaedel, CPC  
schaedelangel@gmail.com


----------



## Ggs9006 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a few coders that are interested in this remote opportunity, CPC, with experience in working with over 25 years experience coding Radiology Services, can work remotely. Goldiesingh25@aol.com


----------



## carmstead (Jul 13, 2015)

I am interested in this position.  I have 10 plus years of experience with Radiology and was previously credentialed as an RCC.  I decided to keep credentials within the same organization and sat for my CIRCC exam in June.  I passed the exam and am ready for a new challenge.  carmstead77@gmail.com


----------



## DKING (Jul 20, 2015)

*DKing*

I have 12 experience coding radiology and I am very interested in this position. I am AAPC certified and have been since 2006.
Thank you,
dmking59@yahoo.com


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 20, 2015)

I have 8 years Radiology coding experience and also 5 years of remote coding experience.  I am CPC and RCC credentialed.

Mary Wells, CPC, RCC


----------



## tgately (Jul 23, 2015)

*Radiology Remote Coder*

I am very interested is this position. I have 17 years of Radiology Coding, billing and follow up experience, I have been certified for 15 years. 
Thank you. I look forward to discussing this position with you.

Teresa Gately, CPC
tgately0713@icloud.com


----------



## claudiachocano (Aug 3, 2015)

I am very interested in the remote position. I hold a CPC certification and have over 3 years experience. Please email the information at claudiachocano@live.com
Regards,


----------



## amanda.barnett@pssbilling.com (Aug 6, 2015)

*Remote Radiology Coder*

Hello,

I am very interested in getting more information on your available positions.  I am a CPC certified medical coder.  I have been employed for 18 years for the same company specializing specifically in Radiology and IR coding and was promoted to Assistant Coding Manager for 5 plus years.  I am currently enrolled in the AAPC online course for ICD10 and was involved in prepping our physicians
by completing projects showing the transition from ICD9 and ICD10.
Please email at amandabarnett111@yahoo.com

I'm looking forward to hearing from you

Amanda Barnett,  CPC


----------

